# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Voi xanh - Nhà hàng Myanmar

## nguyetnt

*Địa chỉ: Số 519 (A), Pyay Road, Thirimingalar Lane ,Yangon, Myanmar*



Nhà hàng Voi xanh sẽ là nơi đến không thể bỏ qua của du khách khi đến Yangon .Với những món ăn truyền thống đậm đà hương vị bản xứ và sự thoải mái trong không gian xanh của nhà hàng sẽ tạo nên một bũa ăn thật tuyệt . Đội ngũ nhân viên chu đáo và chuyên nghiệp .Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng những giây phút không thể quên khi tới nhà hàng Voi xanh.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 13.500.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 13.500.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Myanmar* - *tour du lich Myanmar*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Myanmar* - *du lich Myanmar*

----------


## lunas2

khi nào đến myanmar sẽ ghé nhà hàng nè

----------


## dung89

Không biết có dịp đến Myanmar nữa ko

----------

